# Is this normal?



## gremlin123 (Aug 9, 2011)

Hi we have got two hermanns that are now approx three years old. We were told that they were most likely female when we got them (3 months old). One is 50% larger than the other, charges around trying to bite the smaller ones rear legs and is generally being a bit of a thug. When the larger one defecates, this sometimes happens (see photo), Can this confirm sex one way or the other and is it normal?

Thanks 

Martin


----------



## coreyc (Aug 9, 2011)

Look's like a male showing you his stuff


----------



## Yvonne G (Aug 9, 2011)

Hi Martin:

Welcome to the Tortoise Forum!!

May we know where you are?


----------



## gremlin123 (Aug 9, 2011)

emysemys said:


> Hi Martin:
> 
> Welcome to the Tortoise Forum!!
> 
> May we know where you are?



Hi I'm in a small town just outside the riot torn city of Manchester, England. I was in Manchester this evening but got out when the trouble kicked off!


----------



## Fernando (Aug 10, 2011)

Well that looks like a male. But if he is doing this while he defecates...prolapse? Non of mine have ever had that but I heard something similar happens during that time.


----------



## FranklinAndTara (Aug 10, 2011)

yep... thats a weenie


----------



## tyler0912 (Aug 10, 2011)

Hello im from blackburn! Uk just across from manchester!


----------



## gremlin123 (Aug 10, 2011)

Thanks for the responses so far - it looked kind of femaley to my untrained eye (maybe it'll grow as he ages - hee hee). He (I'm going with the flow) doesn't seem to do this any more and is fit as a fiddle. Looks like we will be looking to swap him (he was known as Iris) for a nice docile female to go with our otherr Hermanns Ivy.

Martin


----------



## WallieTheTortoise (Aug 15, 2011)

Lol, i just posted a thread like this this morning!!


----------

